# Any good unknown repertory for a working, young, Baritone?



## BaritoneAssoluto (Jun 6, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone had any good recommended Italian canzone, German Lieder, French Melodie, and English art song. The difficulty at this point doesn't matter as long as it's something that isn't always performed(or if it is, something that is very musical and varies in tempi), has a good dramatic feel to it and it's a wonderful composition. Any advice would suffice and I'd appreciate everything.

Thank you very much!

Repertory as of now:

Italian: 
Early Italian songs and Airs - Volume II, (low) [Oliver Ditson Comp.] 
Italian songs of the 18th Century - Medium (Albert Fuchs) [International Music Company] 
Italian songs of the 17th and 18th Centuries - (Medium) (Luigi Dallapiccola), [IMC] 
Handel: 45 Arias from Operas and Oratorios - Volumes I-III (Low), [IMC] 
26/28 Italian Songs and Arias - (Medium High/Low) [Alfred Publishing Company] 
Vincenzo Bellini - 15 Composizioni Da Camera - (Low voice), [Hal Leonard] 
Francesco Paolo Tosti - 30 Songs (Low voice), [Ricordi] 
Donaudy - 36 Arie di stille Antico (low voice), [Ricordi] 
Breitkopf unt Hartel - "Bariton: Lyrichser Vol. 1" <---- I have the Lyric-Dramatic and Dramatic volumes as well. Great Baritone arias that if you're a baritone, you won't find in the tradition G. Schrimer or Cantolopera volumes.

German: 
The Lieder Anthology - Low Voice, [Hal Leonard] 
Schubert 200 Songs - Volumes I-II - International Music Company

French: 
The French Song Anthology Complete Package - (Low Voice), [Hal Leonard[


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Ralph Vaughan Williams: _Songs of Travel_ (eight songs plus an epilogue), Low Voice, Boosey & Hawkes/Hal Leonard. This nifty cycle comes with a downloadable piano CD accompaniment that is really quite good.
Ralph Vaughan Williams: _The House of Life _for voice and piano. Edwin Ashdown Ltd. A cycle of six songs set to sonnets of Dante Gabriel Rossetti. This includes no. 4, "Heart's Haven," which is particularly lovely and rewarding but requires a sustained legato and long lines in a fairly high register (C#-E). No. 2 is the famous "Silent Noon" which I suppose virtually every beginning singer has heard or sung (but it is far trickier than beginners realize).
Also the Vaughan Williams Five Mystical Songs.

All of these are extremely rewarding for baritones, and I love singing many of these songs (and wish I could sing the rest better).

Best Regards,

George


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Dargomyzhsky (transliterations from Cyrillic vary) wrote many lieder, quite a few with poems by Lermontov. If you like that sort of Romantic style, midway between Glinka and Tchaikovsky in ideas, that sort of more Central European-ist approach in Russian music... that could be interesting.


----------

